# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Δύο (ανεξάρτητες) οθόνες σε ένα PC

## Panoss

Λοιπόν, θέλω να συνδέσω στο PC μία δεύτερη οθόνη (LCD TFT, όπως λέγονται τέλος πάντων )
Η πρώτη οθόνη, θα δείχνει κανονικά τις εργασίες που κάνω, ενώ η δεύτερη θα βγει στη βιτρίνα 
να δείχνει κείμενο και εικόνες (διαφημιστική οθόνη και καλά), *ανεξάρτητα* από τι δείχνει η πρώτη οθόνη.
1.Τι χρειάζομαι για να τα κάνω αυτά με ένα PC?
   Το PC είναι παλιό (Celeron 433) και έχει Slot AGP για την κάρτα γραφικών.
2.Την οθόνη δεν την έχω πάρει ακόμα. Ίσως πάρω μια 14 ιντσών LCD TV, οπότε ίσως να χρεια στώ κάρτα με TV Out.
3.Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια οθόνη με καλό value for money?

----------


## Nemmesis

χμμ... κατι τετοιο ειχε ακουστει και ποιο παλια αν θυμαμε καλα... αποψη μου ειναι οτι καλητερα να βαλεις μια 14" LCD TV και ενα dvd player που να παιζε τα dvd που θα φτιαχνεις εσυ παρα να κανεις ολοκληρη συνδεση με το pc που οπως λες Celeron 433 θα ζοριζετε με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορεις να δουλεψεις εσυ στο pc... και κατι ακομα ειναι οτι δεν θα χρειαζετε να δουλευει το  pc οταν θα θες να εχεις την εικονα στην tv...

----------


## ignatios67

Πολύ απλά αγοράζεις μια κάρτα γραφικών με 2 εξόδους μια VGA  μια ψηφιακή 
Την πρώτη οθόνη την βάζεις στην VGA και την δεύτερη με adaptor από ψηφιακo σε VGA ,πολύ μικρός και πολύ φθηνός (ίσως να υπάρχει μαζί με τη κάρτα γραφικών) 
Μετά ενεργοποιείς την δεύτερη οθόνη από τις ιδιότητες της κάρτας γραφικών
Το δύσκολο αυτή την εποχή είναι να βρεις κάρτα  AGP.
 για την ταχύτητα το επεξεργαστή δεν θα βρεις πρόβλημα αρκεί να αντέχεις την συγκεκριμένη δύναμη του επεξεργαστή.

----------



----------


## leone

Υπάρχει λύση σε πιο δυνατά μηχανήματα... Δηλαδή με τις σύγχρονες κάρτες γραφικών που έχουν παραπάνω από μία εξόδους,κάνεις επέκταση του desktop σου. Έτσι πχ τρέχεις κάπιοο πρόγραμμα στην μία οθόνη και τα υπόλοιπα στην άλλη μεταφέροντας απλά τα παράθυρα δεξιά ή αριστερά. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο και σε τηλεόραση μέσω εξόδου s-video...

Έτσι μπορείς να δεις DVD σε full screen στην μία και ταυτόχρονα internet στην άλλη οθόνη πάλι σε full screen από το ίδιο PC.

Για λεπτομέρειες δες εδω: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/u..._multimon.mspx 
και εδω: http://searchwinit.techtarget.com/sD...867251,00.html

Ακόμα : http://freepctech.com/pc/001/guide_dual_monitors.shtml
και : http://www.expresscomputeronline.com...hspace01.shtml

Θα συμφωνήσω Nemmesis ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι ένα οικονομικό DVD player (ειδικά έτσι που έχουν πέσει οι τιμές, π.χ. 20 ευρώ)

----------


## Nemmesis

σαφως η ποιο ευκολη λυση ειναι μια καρτα με 2 εξοδους αλλα νομιζετε οτι με 433Mhz δεν θα σερνετε το μηχανημα  αν παιζει στην μια οθονη fullscreen video και στην αλλη ιντερνετ? για antivirus ουτε λογος...

----------


## Panoss

To βίντεο (στην οθόνη της βιτρίνας) θα ναι πολύ 'ελαφρύ', κάνα κείμενο και κανα μικρό γραφικό, όχι τίποτα φοβερό.
Και κάτι τέτοιο ίσως...(PhotoFrame)  http://www.skroutz.gr/s/16355/Kodak-SV-811-8%22.html

----------


## Nemmesis

> Και κάτι τέτοιο ίσως...(PhotoFrame)  http://www.skroutz.gr/s/16355/Kodak-SV-811-8%22.html



τα PhotoFrame ομως δεν θελουν τπτ αλλο εκτος απο την mmc που εχει μεσα τα αρχεια... δεν συνδεονται με το πισι για να παιζουν αυτο που στελνει το πισι... συνδεονται απλα και μονο για μεταφορα αρχειων...

----------


## Panoss

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από aetosa
> 
> Και κάτι τέτοιο ίσως...(PhotoFrame)  http://www.skroutz.gr/s/16355/Kodak-SV-811-8%22.html
> 
> 
> 
> τα PhotoFrame ομως δεν θελουν τπτ αλλο εκτος απο την mmc που εχει μεσα τα αρχεια... δεν συνδεονται με το πισι για να παιζουν αυτο που στελνει το πισι... συνδεονται απλα και μονο για μεταφορα αρχειων...



Μου κάνει και αυτό.
Λοιπόν, βρήκα TV TFT  Mάρκα AKI (!!!) στο Καρφούρ 169 ευρώ, 15 ιντσών.
Οθόνη Fujitsu - Siemens ΤFΤ Wide (17 ή 19 ιντσών) 150 ευρώ, Ηλεκτρονικη Αθηνών.
Έχω τώρα άλλη ιδέα. Θα έχετε δει που κάνουν γραφικά με Microcontroller σε *τηλεόραση CRT*
(π.χ PicGame, είναι κάπου εδώ μέσα στο hlektronika.gr).
Αυτό μου κάνει μια χαρά.
Αν πάρω όμως την *οθόνη* που αναφέρω (Fujitsu - Siemens, *TFT*) μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό με το Microcontroller?

----------


## nikoskourtis

Για συνδεση 2 οθονων σε 1 pc υπαρχουν 2 λυσεις. Η μια ειναι να βαλεις 2 καρτες γραφικων (μια agp και μια pci) , η δευτερη μια agp με 2 εξοδους. Ολα θα τα βρεις μεταχειρησμενα στο www.emarket.gr. Ενδεικτικα μια καρτα που θα εχει 2 εξοδους  θα τη βρεις με 15 ευρω πολυ ανετα. Μια ati 9200se 64ΜΒ ειναι υπεραρκετη ή μια nvidia geforce 4 mx. Οσο πιο παλια τοσο πιο καλα για να την σηκωνει το τροφοδοτικο και να εχει συμβατοτητα διαυλου agp.

----------


## Panoss

Φίλε Νίκο, πολύ καλό ακούγεται! Το λινκ που δωσες όμως δεν δουλεύει (βγάζει: Directory Listing Denied)
Α οκ! έβγαλα την τελεία που χες βάλει στο τέλος και δούλεψε.

----------

